# Adding cure to a marinade



## bjamm (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello all,

I've been reading a lot but cant seem to find the answer to my question.  I am making jerky in my smoker however I'm trying a few new marinades instead of just dry rubs.  Do you add the same amount of 1/4 teaspoon  pink cure salt to the marinade per pound or do you add extra to compensate for the extra liquid in the mix?  Can't seem to find any resourses.  I sometimes sell the extra that I make in vacuum bags but dont want to sell it if I'm not making it safely.

The other thing that makes sense in my head is say i have 2 lbs of jerky (32oz) plus 24oz of marinade would i need to use enough salt to cover 56oz since some of the sodium in the marinade would not reach the meat possibly? Or do I just use 1/2 teaspoon as normal for 2lbs of meat.

Thanks for the advice.

Ben


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2016)

PM Dave Omak or Chef Jimmy J.

Al


----------



## foamheart (Mar 25, 2016)

I always figure a I/4 t. of #1 per pound. Just my rule of thumb, I think its slightly higher than needed but its a convienent number to use. Remember it is a salt so deduct a little salt from your marinade. Its not like the Lea & Perrins and Soy don't have any salt also..LOL

BTW I never used all this cure till I started hanging around here, its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2016)

Cure in Jerky is an Insurance Policy and 1/4tsp per Pound meat is fine as you are not adding Gallons of liquid. Measuring the Salt based on weight of Meat + weight of Liquid applies to Water. If your liquid/marinade is Worcestershire and/or Soy Sauce, add additional salt to taste as there is already a lot there. Get the jerky to 160°F with proper drying and you will have no safety issues...JJ


----------



## mauser (Apr 4, 2016)

a-f-o


----------

